# Test run the battery-powered Piko



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Here is the video that shows the battery-powered Piko, which I discussed on other thread. It runs very well. I need to hide the battery, the setup is still preliminary but it is functional.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, you have come a long way, in a relatively short time.

Chuck


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Congratulations, you have come a long way, in a relatively short time.


Chuck, Happy New Year. It's nice to hear from you. Thanks for the comments; I am grateful to many in this forum for their kind helps.The journey to model trains is unprecedented but now I adopt it as a family hobby. During the holidays, I also converted successfully two LGB locomotives from track- to R/C battery-powered. After running the RC trains, I can enjoy even more, particularly I can run the trains slowly and thus no derail happened since my rail is narrow. But most importantly, I don't need to clean the tracks anymore.


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

mymodeltrain said:


> Congratulations, you have come a long way, in a relatively short time.
> 
> 
> Chuck, Happy New Year. It's nice to hear from you. Thanks for the comments; I am grateful to many in this forum for their kind helps.The journey to model trains is unprecedented but now I adopt it as a family hobby. During the holidays, I also converted successfully two LGB locomotives from track- to R/C battery-powered. After running the RC trains, I can enjoy even more, particularly I can run the trains slowly and thus no derail happened since my rail is narrow. But most importantly, I don't need to clean the tracks anymore.


um since i also i am planning a converting a Piko 0-6-0st to battery power about how much current and voltage do i need?


----------

